# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نکات طلایی همه دروس کنکور

## Mohadese

سلام 
فکرمیکنم سایت تقریبا کامله ولی من جای 1 چیزو توش خالی میبینم
یه جایی که بشه توش نکات جالب و مهمی که پیدا میکنیم به طور مختصر ولی کاملا مفهومی و نه حفظی(نکته با دلیلش به طور مختصر) با هم به اشتراک بذاریم
اینجوری بعد یه مدت اینجا یه گنجینه ارزشمند واسه جمع بندی همه درسا داریم که شامل نکات مستتر و مهمدر درسهاست

پیشاپیش از همکاریتون ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mohadese

اولین نکته رو خودم میذارم
اگرfزوج باشه مشتق fفرد است

----------


## Joker72

ی نکته از شیمی پیش یک.فصل دوم:در مرحله اول فرایند هابر تناقض بین سنتیک وترمودینامیک داریم.
دلیل:چون فرایند هابر یک واکنش گرماده است کاهش دما باعث پیشرفت واکنش در جهت رفت(تولید آمونیاک)میشه"از نظر ترمودینامیک قابل قبول"
اما کاهش دما باعث کاهش شدید سرعت واکنش میشه"از نظر سنتیک غیر قابل قبول"
یادتون باشه این اشکال رو با افزایش فشار و کاتالیزگر(Fe)برطرف میکنند 
اینم به درد اخرتتون میخوره:مرحله 4همین فرایند(خارج کردن آمونیاک)مهمترین مرحله این فراینده.

----------


## Mohadese

> ی نکته از شیمی پیش یک.فصل دوم:در مرحله اول فرایند هابر تناقض بین سنتیک وترمودینامیک داریم.
> دلیل:چون فرایند هابر یک واکنش گرماده است کاهش دما باعث پیشرفت واکنش در جهت رفت(تولید آمونیاک)میشه"از نظر ترمودینامیک قابل قبول"
> اما کاهش دما باعث کاهش شدید سرعت واکنش میشه"از نظر سنتیک غیر قابل قبول"
> یادتون باشه این اشکال رو با افزایش فشار و کاتالیزگر(Fe)برطرف میکنند 
> اینم به درد اخرتتون میخوره:مرحله 4همین فرایند(خارج کردن آمونیاک)مهمترین مرحله این فراینده.


مرسی ولی این که گفتی تناقض نیس.تو 1 فکرکنیدهم گفته که اینجور موارد تناقض نیستن و واسش دلیل خواسته
خواستم جلو اشتباه رو بگیرم

----------


## Joker72

> مرسی ولی این که گفتی تناقض نیس.تو 1 فکرکنیدهم گفته که اینجور موارد تناقض نیستن و واسش دلیل خواسته
> خواستم جلو اشتباه رو بگیرم


ممنون از تذکرتون میشه لطفا دلیلش رو بنویسید؟

----------


## Joker72

> مرسی ولی این که گفتی تناقض نیس.تو 1 فکرکنیدهم گفته که اینجور موارد تناقض نیستن و واسش دلیل خواسته
> خواستم جلو اشتباه رو بگیرم


ممنون از تذکرتون میشه لطفا دلیلش رو بنویسید؟

----------


## Mohadese

> ممنون از تذکرتون میشه لطفا دلیلش رو بنویسید؟


ترمودینامیک و سینتیک دو تاچیز جدان
ممکنه یکی مساعد ویکی نامساعد باشه
ربطی نداره
مثلا اکسیزن و هیدروزن سالها ممکنه واکنش ندن ولی وقتی میدن انفجاری و سریع است یعنی ترمودینامیک نامساعد وسینتیک مساعد اگه اشتباه نکنم البته

----------


## Mohadese

f=nv/2l    اینم فرمول فرکانس تو مبحث موج در تار

----------


## Mohadese

بچه ها
انگار بخشای تفریحی و بحث ازاد بیشتر از درس طرفدار داره
اینجوری که نمیشه قبول شد
اگه نکاتتونو نذارین که واسه جمع بندی اشکالات و نکات رایج یه جامعه اماری بجز خودتون دستتون نمیاد
من که تنهایی نمیتونم هی نکته بذارم
تو رو خدا همکاری کنین
پشت کنکوری های عزیز احتراما بدون قصد توهین و خواهرانه میگم همین کارارو کردین که اون جایی که دوس داشتین قبول نشدین
خوددانید
کاری بیش از این از دستم برنمیاد
مرسی

----------


## davood

وقتی نمودار سرعت زمان دوتا متحرک بهتون داده میشه و لحظه برابری سرعتشونو داده و از شما لحظه ای که دوتا متحرک بهم میرسنو میخواد بجا معادله نوشتن بیاین لحظه برابری سرعتو ضرب در 2 بکنین لحظهی مد نظر بدست میاد
امتحانش کنین 
برا بعضی مسایل خیلی خوبه

----------


## h25os12

آخه دختر تهرونی!باید یه نکته ی جون دار باشه که بزاریم!!!!!!!تا حالا هر چی شما گفتی بدیهی بوده خو!!!مثلا اون نکته ای که گفتی، بهمن بازرگانیش میشه این:تمایلات ترمودینامیکی(رفتن به سینما)،کنترل سینتیکی(پول نداشتن)...درباره ی سنگ آهکشو میگفتی باز بهتر بود.......عزییییییز!

----------


## Mohadese

> آخه دختر تهرونی!باید یه نکته ی جون دار باشه که بزاریم!!!!!!!تا حالا هر چی شما گفتی بدیهی بوده خو!!!مثلا اون نکته ای که گفتی، بهمن بازرگانیش میشه این:تمایلات ترمودینامیکی(رفتن به سینما)،کنترل سینتیکی(پول نداشتن)...درباره ی سنگ آهکشو میگفتی باز بهتر بود.......عزییییییز!


lمن کتاب مبتکران بازرگانی رو ندارم
تو دوره جمع بندی همیناشم از بدیهی بودن میفته
خب درس بخونین نکته گیر بیارین
چیکارکنم؟

----------


## kourosh khan

> آخه دختر تهرونی!باید یه نکته ی جون دار باشه که بزاریم!!!!!!!تا حالا هر چی شما گفتی بدیهی بوده خو!!!مثلا اون نکته ای که گفتی، بهمن بازرگانیش میشه این:تمایلات ترمودینامیکی(رفتن به سینما)،کنترل سینتیکی(پول نداشتن)...درباره ی سنگ آهکشو میگفتی باز بهتر بود.......عزییییییز!


کاربر عزیز h25os12 ماشالا شما استعداد زیادی برای اینکه تایپک رو اسپم سرا کنی دارید...نکنید اینکارو.خواهشا بحث رو تو مسیرخودش ادامه بدین و اگرم سوال نامربوط از بحث تایپک بود یا برین تو گفتکوی آزاد یا پ.خ کنید...ممنونم

----------


## J A V A D

خوش خوان خان شما چرا اینقد گیر میدی؟؟
یه مدت نبودی حالا اومدی چپ راست به همه گیر میدی

----------


## kourosh khan

> خوش خوان خان شما چرا اینقد گیر میدی؟؟
> یه مدت نبودی حالا اومدی چپ راست به همه گیر میدی


منظورتون منم؟

----------


## J A V A D

si

----------


## kourosh khan

> خوش خوان خان شما چرا اینقد گیر میدی؟؟
> یه مدت نبودی حالا اومدی چپ راست به همه گیر میدی


جدیداحرمت زود میشکنه و اصلا کسی م کاری نمیکنه....شما نمیتونین درست حرف بزنین نه؟

----------


## h25os12

آقای کوروش *خان*:بنده جواب یکی دیگه رو دادم...بعدشم ادامه که ندادم داداش...شما فک کنم مشکلی داری به قول دوستمون میای گیر میدی الکی...در ضمن همین ادامه دادن شما و گیر دادنات اسپمه !در ضمن حرمتها هم زمانی شکسته میشه که یکی از طرفین شرو کنه!!!

----------


## h25os12

در ضمنsajadخیلی نامردی! :4:

----------


## kourosh khan

من گیر الکی میدم؟اسم تایپیک چیه؟نکات طلایی مگه نیست؟چندتا نکته طلایی هست قبل اولین پست من؟من جدیدا خیلی کم میام سایت هروقت میام میبینم ماشالا که.....
به شما ربطی داری که چه کسی چه مطلبی رو نکته میدونه؟حتما باید بیاد از شما تاییدیه بگیره که این نکته مهمه و شما آخرنگین بدیهی بوده خو

----------


## h25os12

بیخیال بابا حوصله کلکل ندارم..تو خوب من بد....راضی شدی..............ملت بشنوین ایشون خوبه بنده بدم!!!!دیگه هم ج نمیدم!

----------


## Mohadese

ای بابا 
عجبا.من اصلا از خیر نکات گذشتم
شماها کلا به قبولی فک نمیکنین
خودم میرم نکته پیدا میکنم و توسایتم نمیذارم چون خیلی بی جنبه اید.
فک میکردم بیشتر از اینا بافرهنک باشین و شراطیو درک کنین
5 ماه مونده
کلا فرهنگ ایرانیا همینه تقصیر کسیم نیس تقصیر کل مردمه
اگه ماها قراره دکتر مهندسای ایران باشیم خدابه داد برسه

----------


## kourosh khan

> ای بابا 
> عجبا.من اصلا از خیر نکات گذشتم
> شماها کلا به قبولی فک نمیکنین
> خودم میرم نکته پیدا میکنم و توسایتم نمیذارم چون خیلی بی جنبه اید.
> فک میکردم بیشتر از اینا بافرهنک باشین و شراطیو درک کنین
> 5 ماه مونده
> کلا فرهنگ ایرانیا همینه تقصیر کسیم نیس تقصیر کل مردمه
> اگه ماها قراره دکتر مهندسای ایران باشیم خدابه داد برسه


کاملا حق باشماست...خواهشا ازاین به بعد فقط نکته هاتون تو این تایپیک بذارین و حاشیه رو تموم کنید...پیشاپیش از همکاریتون ممنونم

----------


## Mohadese

> کاملا حق باشماست...خواهشا ازاین به بعد فقط نکته هاتون تو این تایپیک بذارین و حاشیه رو تموم کنید...پیشاپیش از همکاریتون ممنونم


من که بعید میدونم این تاپیک به جایی برسه 
این عزیزانی که من دیدم به همه چی فک میکنن بجز درس
مخصوصا به ضایع کردن هم دیگه
اونوقت میگن دخترا زیراب همو میزنن
من که فقط تا الان پسر زیراب زن اینجا میبینم

----------


## kourosh khan

> من که بعید میدونم این تاپیک به جایی برسه 
> این عزیزانی که من دیدم به همه چی فک میکنن بجز درس
> مخصوصا به ضایع کردن هم دیگه
> اونوقت میگن دخترا زیراب همو میزنن
> من که فقط تا الان پسر زیراب زن اینجا میبینم


شما به فعالیتتون ادامه بدین...خودتون تایپیک رو درست کردین به کارتون ادامه بدین...الان بعضی علما قدرکارتون رو نمیدون یا نکته هاتونو پیش پا افتاده میدونن. بعد اعلام نتایج کنکور وقتی پیام نور چغندر آباد قبول شدن از کرده شون پشیمون میشن

----------


## Mohadese

من که تنهایی نمیتونم بذارم همه لذتشو ببرن
نیاز به همکاری همس
مرسی از حمایتتون
منتظر نکات شما هستم :22:

----------


## kourosh khan

بنده رو معاف کنین خواهشا تو پادگان فرصت ندارم..امیدوارم دوستان کمکتون کنن...بنده گاهی میام سر میزنم و به قول بعضی دوستان گیر الکی میدم

----------


## h25os12

اخه اقای کوروش خان چرا چیزی رو که نمیدونی اظهار نظر میکنی؟مگه شما کی هستی ؟بنده پارسال همه جا قبول میشدم به جز مشهد و تهران...هر رشته ای...فقط چون تهران میخواستم نرفتم و یه سال موندم...پارسال نمرام خوب بودن و چون جمعبندی خوبی نداشتم اینطوری شد وگرنه زیر 1000 می اووردم...پس لطفا از خودت نباف!!!!!!!!اگر هم میشه لطفا خودتو اینقد دست بالا نگیر اونا که باید بگیرن نمیگیرن بعد اونوقت شما خودتو عقل کل حساب میکنی؟؟؟در ضمن شما اسمتو عوض کن بزار آقای روشنفکر!

----------


## kourosh khan

> اخه اقای کوروش خان چرا چیزی رو که نمیدونی اظهار نظر میکنی؟مگه شما کی هستی ؟بنده پارسال همه جا قبول میشدم به جز مشهد و تهران...هر رشته ای...فقط چون تهران میخواستم نرفتم و یه سال موندم...پارسال نمرام خوب بودن و چون جمعبندی خوبی نداشتم اینطوری شد وگرنه زیر 1000 می اووردم...پس لطفا از خودت نباف!!!!!!!!اگر هم میشه لطفا خودتو اینقد دست بالا نگیر اونا که باید بگیرن نمیگیرن بعد اونوقت شما خودتو عقل کل حساب میکنی؟؟؟در ضمن شما اسمتو عوض کن بزار آقای روشنفکر!


شمایین که دارین همه چیز رو بخودتون میگیرن.پارسال قبول شدین و نرفتین و رتبه یک میخواین و پزشکی و ....من کاری ندارم.بنده فقط گفتم نظم تایپک رو بهم نریزین و سعی کنید بهم کمک کنید.
درضمن بنده هیچ ادعایی ندارم و اینکه نیازی ندارم شما منو عقل کل بدونین.ما ایرانیا هنوز یاد نگرفتیم وقتی یکی داره از سر دلسوزی چیزی میگه بهش نتوپیم

----------


## kourosh khan

شما از این میسوزین بهتون گفته شده نظم رو بهم میریزید.یاد بگیرن هرچیزی رو هرجا نگین.گوله نمک بازیتونو ببرین تو گفتگوی آزاد.اگه یه سر اونجا میزدین میفهمیدین هرکسی هرچی میخواد میگه کسی  بهشون گیر الکی نمیده.

----------


## Mohadese

ای بابا
روبوسی کنین
بسه دیگه
هر چی بود تموم شد
نکته ها هم به درک
نخواستیم
گیری کردیما

----------


## J A V A D

> جدیداحرمت زود میشکنه و اصلا کسی م کاری نمیکنه....شما نمیتونین درست حرف بزنین نه؟


خوش خوان خان من کی بی احترامی کردم؟؟

----------


## h25os12

بابا moon girl خیلی جو گیری ها !!!!رفتی  اون پست سلام رو بستی که چی که بگی  خیلی مدیری؟؟؟؟بابا جون من 2 نفر دارن باهم کل کل میکنن تایپیک درسی که نبوده مزاحم دیگران بشن در ضمن دیگه همه بچه ها خودشونو معرفی کرده بودن دیگه!!!میدونم از الان با بنده چپ میشی ولی اشکال نداره!بعدشم تو همین کل کل اینا میدونی چقدر به اطلاعات من افزوده شد؟؟؟جدی میگم هاااا!وقتی همینه دیگه تا به اکثرا مردم رو(یه مقام یا پست) میدن جو گیر میشن البته تو دخترا بیشتره!اییییییییییییییییی  لاح کن خودتو!یاد موضوعه خودشیرینی افتادم نمیدونم چرا؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdi

> بابا moon girl خیلی جو گیری ها !!!!رفتی  اون پست سلام رو بستی که چی که بگی  خیلی مدیری؟؟؟؟بابا جون من 2 نفر دارن باهم کل کل میکنن تایپیک درسی که نبوده مزاحم دیگران بشن در ضمن دیگه همه بچه ها خودشونو معرفی کرده بودن دیگه!!!میدونم از الان با بنده چپ میشی ولی اشکال نداره!بعدشم تو همین کل کل اینا میدونی چقدر به اطلاعات من افزوده شد؟؟؟جدی میگم هاااا!وقتی همینه دیگه تا به اکثرا مردم رو(یه مقام یا پست) میدن جو گیر میشن البته تو دخترا بیشتره!اییییییییییییییییی  لاح کن خودتو!یاد موضوعه خودشیرینی افتادم نمیدونم چرا؟؟؟؟


h25os12جون منم توی بعضی حرفات باهات موافقم ولی مواظب باش حرفی نزنی که تاپیک mohadجونو ببندن حداقل!!!

----------


## h25os12

چشم!محدثه خانوم شما برو یه تایپیک دیگه رو شرو کن منم نکته میزارم چون این دیگه خیلی از موضوع پرت شده!...چشم! :4:

----------


## Mohadese

مرسی از همتون بچه ها
فک نمیکردم اینقدر طرفدار داشته باشم :Yahoo (1): 
اطلاعیه
از این به بعد کل کل ها و حرف های خودمونی توی این تاپیک با همین اسم انجام میشه 
ببینم کی جرات داره ببندتش!!!

----------


## Mahdi

> مرسی از همتون بچه ها
> فک نمیکردم اینقدر طرفدار داشته باشم
> اطلاعیه
> از این به بعد کل کل ها و حرف های خودمونی توی این تاپیک با همین اسم انجام میشه 
> ببینم کی جرات داره ببندتش!!!


بیخیال اعمال قانون میشیم ها!!!

----------


## h25os12

آخرشم من نفهمیدم ، بنده کلکل کنم یا نکته بزارم؟؟؟

----------


## Mohadese

شما اینجا کل کل کن
با اجازه صاحب تاپیک
من اگه وقت کردم و حسش بود یکی دیگه واسه نکته میسازم

----------


## h25os12

کلکل:چی شد خانوم؟؟؟شما که فقط دنباله نکته و درس بودی؟؟؟چی شده؟؟مثل اینکه مزه ی کلکل زیر زبونت مونده ...هاااااااا؟؟؟؟؟کلکل نکرده ای دیگه!!!(فک کنم یه کم تند رفتم!!!!)

----------


## Mohadese

> کلکل:چی شد خانوم؟؟؟شما که فقط دنباله نکته و درس بودی؟؟؟چی شده؟؟مثل اینکه مزه ی کلکل زیر زبونت مونده ...هاااااااا؟؟؟؟؟کلکل نکرده ای دیگه!!!(فک کنم یه کم تند رفتم!!!!)


بیا و خوبی کن

----------


## h25os12

مثلا کلکل کردیم هااااااااا!!!!

----------


## Mohadese

بیخیال
منو اقا مهدی قرارشد دیگه کل نندازیم
شما هرکاری دوس داری بکن
من میرم
اگه ج داری بفرست نگاه میکنم
بای

----------


## Mahdi

> مثلا کلکل کردیم هااااااااا!!!!


کل کل موضوع میخوادکه شماندارین!بایدیه موضوع بیابید!ولی فک نکنم باکل کل بذارن این تاپیک ادامه داشته باشه!به هرحال ماناظم،مدیرکل،ومدیربخش وسایرمدیراروداریم  :12:

----------


## Mohadese

خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی
موافقم اقا مهدی

----------


## parnian 19

:8:

----------


## Mohadese

> 


مثلا این چی بود؟اعلام وجود؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## parnian 19

دقیقا

----------


## ariyusin

تو کتاب زیست سال سوم  فصل هفتم تو قسمت متافاز میوز(i) توی متن اسمی از تحلیل غشا هسته نیومده اما تو شکل هست!حواستون باشه!اینو الان دیدم!

پ.ن:ببخشید دارم خلاف موضوع اصلی تاپیک(کل کل)نظر میزارم اما به نظرم هنوز میشه به این تاپیک یه جونی داد!امید وارم از این به بعد فقط نکات درسی رو اینجا ببینم!

----------


## Mohadese

> تو کتاب زیست سال سوم  فصل هفتم تو قسمت متافاز میوز(i) توی متن اسمی از تحلیل غشا هسته نیومده اما تو شکل هست!حواستون باشه!اینو الان دیدم!
> 
> پ.ن:ببخشید دارم خلاف موضوع اصلی تاپیک(کل کل)نظر میزارم اما به نظرم هنوز میشه به این تاپیک یه جونی داد!امید وارم از این به بعد فقط نکات درسی رو اینجا ببینم!


منم بسیار امیدوارم
مرسی خیلی خیلی

----------


## Mahdi

> تو کتاب زیست سال سوم  فصل هفتم تو قسمت متافاز میوز(i) توی متن اسمی از تحلیل غشا هسته نیومده اما تو شکل هست!حواستون باشه!اینو الان دیدم!
> 
> پ.ن:ببخشید دارم خلاف موضوع اصلی تاپیک(کل کل)نظر میزارم اما به نظرم هنوز میشه به این تاپیک یه جونی داد!امید وارم از این به بعد فقط نکات درسی رو اینجا ببینم!


به آواتارت نمیادازین حرفابزنی!!!!

----------


## Mohadese

> به آواتارت نمیادازین حرفابزنی!!!!


خیلیم خوبه اواتارش
خودشم خیلی خوبه
از تو بهتره
حسودیت شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdi

> خیلیم خوبه اواتارش
> خودشم خیلی خوبه
> از تو بهتره
> حسودیت شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


آره واقعاحسودیم شد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :14:

----------


## ariyusin

> به آواتارت نمیادازین حرفابزنی!!!!


عجبا!!اخه چه ربطی به اواتار داره؟؟من از این عکس خوشم میاد هر جایی میرم اینا رو میزارم!ولی نمیدونم چرا هر کی میبینه فک میکنه واسه لودگی اینا رو گذاشتم!

----------


## Mohadese

> عجبا!!اخه چه ربطی به اواتار داره؟؟من از این عکس خوشم میاد هر جایی میرم اینا رو میزارم!ولی نمیدونم چرا هر کی میبینه فک میکنه واسه لودگی اینا رو گذاشتم!


چون بی فرهنگن به دل نگیر

----------


## Mahdi

> عجبا!!اخه چه ربطی به اواتار داره؟؟من از این عکس خوشم میاد هر جایی میرم اینا رو میزارم!ولی نمیدونم چرا هر کی میبینه فک میکنه واسه لودگی اینا رو گذاشتم!


جوش نیاردادا!!!! قیافتوکه نمیبینم مجبورم بگم ازروی آواتارت !!!

----------


## Mahdi

> چون بی فرهنگن به دل نگیر


به فرهنگ گیرنده خانم !ماخودمون عندفرهنگیم  :32:

----------


## kourosh khan

دستتون درد نکنه بابات این همه نکته مفید...شروع کننده تایپیک هم که ماشالا....

----------


## Mahdi

> دستتون درد نکنه بابات این همه نکته مفید...شروع کننده تایپیک هم که ماشالا....


آره نکته هارویادداشت کن بعدهابه دردت میخوره کوروش جان! نه ببخشیدکوروش خان!!!

----------


## kourosh khan

> آره نکته هارویادداشت کن بعدهابه دردت میخوره کوروش جان! نه ببخشیدکوروش خان!!!


تا حالا این همه نکته یه جا ندیده بودم

----------


## Mahdi

> تا حالا این همه نکته یه جا ندیده بودم


به هرحال مارواین نکته هازحمت کشیدیم تابقیه استفاده کنن!استفاده کن شماهم، نوش جونت!

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

چند مدت نبودم تاپیک هاتون بسته نشده.
احتراما رو حفظ کنید و فقط پست های مربوط رو ارسال کنید و نه این حرفای بی دلیل.

----------


## --mohammad--

> وقتی نمودار سرعت زمان دوتا متحرک بهتون داده میشه و لحظه برابری سرعتشونو داده و از شما لحظه ای که دوتا متحرک بهم میرسنو میخواد بجا معادله نوشتن بیاین لحظه برابری سرعتو ضرب در 2 بکنین لحظهی مد نظر بدست میاد
> امتحانش کنین 
> برا بعضی مسایل خیلی خوبه


خداییش راس میگی ؟

----------


## davood

> خداییش راس میگی ؟


تا جایی که اطلاع دارم درسته
به دوتا معلمم گفتم نتونستن ردش کنن معلم خودمونم اثباتش کرد با فرمول
من هرچی سوال تو این تیپ دیدم حل شده باهاش بازم خودت امتحانش کن :11:

----------


## --mohammad--

داداش از این فرمولا اگه هنوزم هست بدین .

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

ضمن تشکر از همه دوستان ، سعی کنید فرمولهای جامع  و فراگیر رو مطرح کنید . و حتما مورد استفاده  ،  چگونگی پیدایش فرمول و ارتباطش با دیگر فرمولها  رو ذکر کنید.

----------

